# Ohio Hills Catfish Club (Fall Open)



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to invite everybody to fish the OHCC Fall Open Catfish Tournament.

This tournament will be held out of the Crooked Creek Boat Ramp in Point Pleasant WV. October 13, 2007 8:00am to 3:00pm 

This is a team event and Ohio Hills Catfish Club Rules apply.

Entry will be $50.00 per boat with 100% payback to at least the top three boats. Twin Rivers Marina/Gallipolis has sponsored $500.00 that will go to the BIGCAT of the event.

For more details please contact Todd Anderson (304)674-3669 or Bink Fox (740)596-2068. You can also visit us at www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com 

Hope to see you there!!! Good fishing - Tom Long aka Buckeye Tom.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Baring any setbacks, I'll be fishing this tourney. I'm not sure who my partner will be. I was hoping that I'd have my wife, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Melon, I finally get to meet another Vicious fisherman. Me and Skip Martin are coming down. Hopefully put that Vicious to a good test.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

neocats1 said:


> Melon, I finally get to meet another Vicious fisherman. Me and Skip Martin are coming down. Hopefully put that Vicious to a good test.



My dad is going to fish this with me. I can't wait. I know we'll do bad, but I'd LOVE to see dad get a 20# cat on this line. Man, that would make my fishing year. 

I'm out of sample spools or I'd bring some to the tourney.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have been useing vicious line all year and I love it, It is probably my favorite mono line, I just wish I could find some place that carried it that was closer to my house...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.vicious-fishing.com 

There shipping is very fast.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Neocats and H2OMellon... I'm glad you guys are coming.

Hoping for some rain and current.

Our fish-off last weekend produced a 42 and a 37 out of that area. It took 12 cats for 170+ lbs. to win it.

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom..... 

Just an FYI: But it's Br*y*an, not Br*i*an. I want to make sure you spell my name correctly on the check.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im comin back this weekend, i guess i should of said somethin sooner. I would of fished with you bryan, give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

catfish_hunter said:


> I have been useing vicious line all year and I love it, It is probably my favorite mono line, I just wish I could find some place that carried it that was closer to my house...


Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle at Tappan Lake is the only place I know of in the area that carries Vicious Line.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yep Jeff you are right, that is the only place that I know of that carries it...Its not too far from my house and I go there for bait, so its not too far out of the way to go to Cripple...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Tom.....
> 
> Just an FYI: But it's Br*y*an, not Br*i*an. I want to make sure you spell my name correctly on the check.


Why would he want to put your name on my check?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you make it??? I never even saw you? I coul'nt believe the amount of skipjack that were loaded up eating the shad in Crooked Creek. I caught 55 while we were waiting to launch.

Jeff/Neocats Thanks to you and Skip Martin for coming out!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan was there, but he has major issues with his new boat taking on water..I dont think he got much fishing done.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Did you make it???


Yes, but boy..... what a miserable day. Check out the club message board.  





BuckeyeTom said:


> I coul'nt believe the amount of skipjack that were loaded up eating the shad in Crooked Creek. I caught 55 while we were waiting to launch.


What Skipjack? I didn't see any.  Everyone still needs to go to Aberdeen for Skips!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, being a boat owner can be a real pain. Especially when things break. Personally have replaced a powerhead and lower unit. 

Leaking, sounds like rivets or drain plug issues? Motor Alarm is something you do not want to hear. Always keep some extra oil in the boat.

I hope you can fish the OHCC in 2008, H2O!

Jack, Howdy man! Still catching those Scioto flatheads? Looked like you had a few in the 40's this year. Good job!


----------

